
Accounts at Apple and Amazon were hacked (2012) - EGreg
https://www.wired.com/2012/08/apple-amazon-mat-honan-hacking/
======
EGreg
This is why I always started recommending appending an +alias to your login
email, such as

greg+blabla@mydomain.com

That way the hackers won't even be able to find and confirm your account, let
alone convince someone working for Amazon, AT&T, Apple to let them "back in"
to the account, even if they have your other info like security questions.

Speaking of security questions, you should probably be giving the same answer
to all of them, which is not the actual answer.

~~~
raincom
Some companies normalize usernames: greg+blabla@mydomain.com is stored as
greg@mydomain.com

